# Ibs d and cant lose weight



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

okay guys, i know theres definitely something wrong here. I keep *pooping* but im still overweight, and that makes me furious. I know alot of you have problems gaining weight (i wish i did) but i swear, even if i go to the bathroom 50 billion times, my weight is still going up, and the worse part is, i dont even eat much. I take lomotil everyday, and sometimes, i fast. please help. oh, i dont exercise coz my ibs makes me dizzy and tired all the time.


----------



## 19482 (Dec 23, 2005)

i lost 9 pounds because of the ibs and diet,i don't know how you gain weight,are you sure its keep going up !!


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

yeah, its weird. my lowest weight was 86 pounds, and my then boyfriend kept feeding me till i gained a ton, and broke up with me. owell, if yiou guys have any advice on how to lose weight, please fill me in on it. thanks


----------



## 14248 (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi... males, who can understand them? in realtion to your weight i would note down what you eat for a (normal) week or two - in a notebook + (as exiting as it is) your trips to the loo, then visit your doctor/specialist to see if they can help explain it (or a nutritionist) as even before i started to adjust my diet to 'safer' food with the amount of trips to the loo i lost some weight and after i changed my diet slightly i have lost more - however as most people with IBS-D the diet change is to help the IBS and the weight loss is about the only thing i can think of that is a plus in realtion to IBS! GGood luck.


----------



## 22264 (Sep 26, 2005)

I feel the same way. When I was in high school I could eat and eat and everything just went right through me. I was having D all the time but I still managed to gain weight. Now that my IBS is more under control I really have to watch what I eat. I've gained nearly 20 pounds in the past year!! (I still have D too







)


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

I just dont get it! I mean, i can exercise as much as i want, and even though i have D, i still cant lose weight. the only way i can is by doing the atkins diet. weird, huh.


----------



## 20200 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello there Miss joy in sf,I know exactly how you feel. After this last Christmas I had literally had it with gaining weight. I was watching what I ate, having D all the time and yet still gaining. This is what I did:Try to cut out as much bread and pasta as you can for as long as you can take it! I know that its so hard because those are the things that make us feel better, but just try it. Eat lots of rice and vegi's and fruit.. you'll probably need some digestive pills cause theres lots of fibre in that stuff! Then I know its so hard, but try to walk, just walk.. walk up and down the stairs if you don't want to leave the house! I started doing this, and lost 6 pounds in my first week. Just try it.Hope all gets better,Pen


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome pen


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

HI ,I am the same way. I lost weight years ago when my IBS got really bad at first. Then I gained some, then I lost it with diet. I have D ALL the time. I don;t get how I am over weight. Nothing seems to stay in long enough. I quit smoking 15 months ago and I am now up 30 pounds. I know most of it is from menapause. So are you at that age too? My Dr siad my metabolism is shot and the only way to change it is to excersie. I hate to excersise but I am going to have to do something here really soon.Take careKat


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

no im not at that menapause age (i thought i posted in the young adults section.) well, maybe its coz my metabolism is really messed up. thanks anyway


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually with IBS you don't lose weight from the diarrhea as your movement through the small intestine is normal (where the calories are absorbed). It doesn't matter how fast the stool moves through the colon as all that gets absorbed there is water.You want to record what you eat and get the calories of what you eat and check with something like www.practicalweightloss.com to see how many calories you need for your activity level.Atkins causes some initial weight loss because you deplete your glycogen in the liver since you don't eat carbs and the glycogen has a lot of water attached to it and so you can lose a lot of water weight that comes right back as soon as you eat any carbs. It can also cause longer term weight loss because on Atkins some people will eat fewer calories than they usually do. It is all matter of calories in and calories out.If you have a diet that works well for your IBS try cutting back the portion of each and everything you eat. You can lose weight eating anything if you eat less than you need to maintain weight. (as long as you don't go on a starvation diet which will put you into conserve every calorie mode, so some people actually have to eat more than they are eating now to lose weight, you want to eat about 500 calories a day less than you need. If you are fasting frequently that could be part of the problem. Your body holds onto every calorie it gets because you too often don't give it any)K.


----------



## 19027 (Apr 27, 2006)

I have had the same problem. I was diagnosed 5 years ago (at the age of 19) with Crohn's Back then I weighed a healthy 130lbs. As of today, I weigh about 160lbs. I have stayed this weight for the past 9 months, but can't seem to lose it, no matter what I do. I've tried all sorts of diets (Weight Watchers, low-carb, etc) and nothing helps. I don't understand how Crohn's is supposed to mess with your absorption and yet I still manage to gain weight. I'm sure some of it has to do with the meds I'm on, but not 30lbs. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## 22288 (Aug 5, 2005)

It used to be the opposit for me. I couldnt gaine weight because I went through a phase where I couldnt eat without feeling sick. Now I get hungry really easily. And I am an extreamly fussy eater so I cant stick to the same sorts of food. I have tried eating weight watchers food but it made my stomach upset and I have tried eating really healthily but I just cant shed the pounds. Im 10 stone now and people everywhere around me are complainning about their weight when they weigh less than me. Ive just recently joined the Gym and well if I can't shed the pounds throuhg my diet then I will have to sweat to work it off. I recommed it and you will feel better about your self. I just hope that I can spot a difference before the summer when I hope to have that lovely bikkini body!


----------



## 20498 (Jun 8, 2006)

I hate to say it but exercise is really the best option. The exersie should also help with symptoms of IBS. If you try just walking fast or something small after a while not only will you take the weight off but you can help lessen your symptoms. Also, DRINK MORE H2O!!!!!! No more soda, no more booze, you will surprised at how much weight you will lose if you stick to just water, milk and a very occasional fruit juice.


----------



## 15387 (Jun 16, 2006)

i started a diet for my IBS bout 2 weeks ago and now i have lost 30ib


----------



## 22518 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Joy in SF, Do you feel better on the Atkins diet? Have you looked into getting tested for celiac or gluten intolerance? Many with gluten issues first notice they do better on Atkins. Depending on the research you look at, anywhere from 10%-30% of the people who have a gluten-intolerance gain weight when ingesting gluten eventhough they have D. Also, if you have good results on Atkins, but don't have gluten issues you could have problems with carbohydrate malabsorption. With either of these you could lose weight, stay the same, or gain. When you can't properly digest gluten or carbohydrates you can have pain, spasms, gas, D, or C.You should look into seeing a doc. and getting tested for gluten/celiac and food allergies.Good luck.


----------



## 22032 (Aug 10, 2006)

I have IBS-C and when I get really constipated I cannot fit into my pants and hate it.I have pretty much given up jeans. Once when I went to the docter after a horrible bout of constipation,he looked at an X-ray taken of my stomach and told me "You have 5 pounds of stool in you". I guess that explain that!


----------



## 16001 (Aug 15, 2006)

South Beach helped me with problem. It's not like Atkins like most people think. I lost 30lbs in 3 months and felt great. Now I am pregnant and can't do it because I can't have artificial sweetners and need the extra grains. I highly recommend it. I had the D bad and still kept gaining. I also had another issue. I was 175 when I started it. My husband couldn't believe how fast it came off. My d almost went away too. I felt great I had loads of energy. Trust me it's a great thing.


----------



## 20422 (May 10, 2006)

joy, many people gain weight from stress. stress is often a huge indicator for weight gain.


----------



## 19027 (Apr 27, 2006)

It's been a long time since I last posted about my weight. I am now completely off the prednisone and have changed both my eating habits as well as began working out at least 4-5 times per week. Over the summer months I went from 165lbs to 145lbs. It's been about a month since I've returned to Chicago and I've continued to lose weight, I'm down to 140lbs, although I'm wearing smaller clothing than I did before I even gained the weight. So I'm actually very happy where I am. If I lose anymore, it'll just be a +. If I can do it...y'all definitely can!


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

My diet called IBS-D made me lose up to 30 lbs at one point


----------

